# Roasted Tomato Sauce?



## Mylegsbig (Aug 7, 2006)

I am tempted to make a variation of this sauce.  I always use canned whole san marzano tomatoes for my sauce, as the tomatoes are better, better soil, grown in season, in italy, etc, BUT...

This seems like it would have a whole different taste!  With these slow roasted tomatoes?  Anyone tried anything like this?  This sounds amazing.  What would be the best tomatoes to buy for this?

this is an alton brown recipe.

Tomato Sauce


----------



## Constance (Aug 7, 2006)

Leg, that is a DELICIOUS recipe! I've used it two years in a row, using roma tomatoes from my garden. 
You cannot imagine the depth of flavor that's in this sauce! 

Don't be afraid to burn your tomatoes just a little. A little bit of char adds to the flavor. I cut the top off of a couple of heads of garlic, pour some olive oil on top, and roast them along with the tomatoes. Then I squeeze them out and process along with the tomatoes. 
When you run the tomatoes through the mill, pour all the juice from the baking sheet in with it. 
Then re-run the waste through the mill (I use the one on my Kitchen Aide) 2 more times to get ALL the goody out of it. 
I freeze that puree in a ziplock, then thaw it and finish the sauce when I get ready to use it.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 7, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Leg, that is a DELICIOUS recipe! I've used it two years in a row, using roma tomatoes from my garden.
> You cannot imagine the depth of flavor that's in this sauce!
> 
> Don't be afraid to burn your tomatoes just a little. A little bit of char adds to the flavor. I cut the top off of a couple of heads of garlic, pour some olive oil on top, and roast them along with the tomatoes. Then I squeeze them out and process along with the tomatoes.
> ...




OMG Constance!!!     I am going BONKERS thinking about this sauce with added roasted garlic like you said.

Jesus i am making this as soon as my fiance gets back in town on thursday.

Any ideas on things to add to it, (meat, etc) or pasta to serve it with?


----------



## ChefScotty (Aug 7, 2006)

We do a garlic and fennel confit that we then separately add slow roasted tomatoes to which go in a 250º oven for a couple of hours with more garlic cloves, shallot, parsley, thyme, tarragon, sage, some of the confit oil and a serious amount of Sel de Guerande although we don't puree it, we just use the gooey mush straight out of the pan, so what you have posted here ought to be seriously nice I would think.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 7, 2006)

a roasted tomato sauce is wonderful...different from "pot cooking your sauce".  There is a freshness to the taste.  It works with the abundance of beefsteaks we get up here in late summer.  expect a differnece but a really fine one that you can get every year at "harvest time"


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 7, 2006)

Would meat take away from the wonderful roasted flavor of the tomatoes?

This sauce sounds like it would be good just topped with fresh basil served over rigatoni.

Oh, and i will absolutely add crushed fennel seed.  It goes fantastic in tomato sauces.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 7, 2006)

try it without meat...serve your meat separately...a very Italian custom


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 8, 2006)

I will definitely try it this way.

I cant wait.

ttt for more ideas about what to serve this lovely sauce with.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds like a wonderful sauce to make. A tasty meatball on the side would be great. I'm going to try this recipe this weekend. I'm going to use my garden tomatoes tho and there are plenty of seeds. Do you think this will still work using those tomatoes? Seeds in a suuce don't bother us. I make spaghetty sauce alot using the whole tomatoe minus the skin. But roasted sounds so much better. Thanks for posting.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Aug 8, 2006)

_The taste of slow roasted tomatoes is awesome in ANY sauce. The flavor of the tomatoes is concentrated since the liquid bakes out of them. Garden tomatoes are perfect for this.  Hot House tomatoes are not nearly as flavorful.  Please don't add meat, it only masks the wonderful, rich flavor of the tomatoes. _


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 18, 2006)

Okay, i made this sauce 2 nights ago.

It ABSOLUTELY BLEW ME AWAY. It was the sweetest, most delicious, fresh, vibrant sauce i've ever made in my LIFE.

I used 12 roma tomatoes cut in half then cut a piece off the bottom so they stood up.

I sprinkled them with salt, pepper, onion, dried basil, dried oregano, dried thyme.

i roasted a whole head of garlic.

i baked the tomatoes at 325 degrees for around 2 hours and 30 minutes.  I then used a food mill to process it and added a half a cup of white wine.  then i threw in all the roasted garlic cloves and dusted it with parmagiano reggiano and chopped fresh basil

There was no meat in it.

seriously this sauce was MINDBLOWING.  I have never made a sauce this good using canned san marzanos.

The only thing is, 12 tomatoes gave very little sauce.  I'm using 20 this time and making it again tonight.

This time i'm going to serve it with pecorino romano meatballs.

WOW!


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 18, 2006)

I have made these "sun dried tomatoes" this way for a long time and they are delicious. But made a Martha roasted tomato sauce yesterday that is OUTstanding. Will post. VERY rich. VERY easy.

Well, anyway, can't pull it up.  Slice one large onion and spread on a baking sheet. Add 7 cloves garlic, crushed under a knife blade, 8 oz. sliced mushrooms and 3 1/2# tomatoes, thickly sliced. Spinkle with basil and a liberal drizzle of olive oil. Roast at 425* for one hour. Process in a food processor to a sauce. It is VERY hearty and thick. Delicious as a pizza topping or pasta.  Would make a killer meat sauce.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 18, 2006)

Gretchen, that sounds really cool!  How about roasting it for 2 hours at 300?

Do you think that could be better?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 18, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Gretchen, that sounds really cool! How about roasting it for 2 hours at 300?
> 
> Do you think that could be better?


 
No, it would not be as good, in my oopinion. I have made roasted tomatoes at all different temps. These got a nice char that enhanced the flavor and the onions were melting.  But you can do what you want.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 18, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> No, it would not be as good, in my oopinion. I have made roasted tomatoes at all different temps. These got a nice char that enhanced the flavor and the onions were melting.  But you can do what you want.



I'm going to do my next tomato roast at a high temperature then.  Hope it turns out well.


----------



## silentmeow (Aug 19, 2006)

This sounds wonderful.  My tomatoes are turning now so this will be the first recipe I try with this years yield!


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 19, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> I'm going to do my next tomato roast at a high temperature then. Hope it turns out well.


 
I need to point out possibly a difference in these recipes. When I make "sun dried tomatoes" I use Romas split lengthwise, dipped cut side in oil and roasted at various temps from low to medium and they are like "sun dried tomatoes".
The recipe I posted I used regular, albeit very nice summer, tomatoes. And there are other things in it--the onions, garlic and mushrooms. To me, this makes a lovely rich sauce but I think it is different from the "plainer" roasted tomatoes.  And I think using whole tomatoes rather than Romas makes a richer tasting sauce unless you have Romas that have flavor.


----------



## Constance (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm glad you liked the sauce, Myleg. I get mine in to roast in the morning, and put them in at an even lower temp...about 250. By the time I have lunch and my nap, the whole house is filled with the most wonderful aroma!


----------



## Mylegsbig (Aug 19, 2006)

sounds awesome constance i liked the slow cooked stuff myself


----------



## Snoop Puss (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's a recipe for an oven-baked risotto that uses roasted tomatoes. Delia Smith is one of those TV cooks who's determined to 'educate' the British public on precisely what they should be eating and on precisely how they ought to be cooking. So her writing's a bit prim and prissy on occasions. Even so, this tastes delicious:

http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/roasted-and-sun-dried-tomato-risotto,1266,RC.html

I cheat: I don't peel the tomatoes first but squeeze out the flesh by hand after they've been roasted. It's quicker but definitely messier. I also seem to get more juice out of them that way as well.


----------



## QSis (Aug 20, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I have made these "sun dried tomatoes" this way for a long time and they are delicious. But made a Martha roasted tomato sauce yesterday that is OUTstanding. Will post. VERY rich. VERY easy.
> 
> Well, anyway, can't pull it up. Slice one large onion and spread on a baking sheet. Add 7 cloves garlic, crushed under a knife blade, 8 oz. sliced mushrooms and 3 1/2# tomatoes, thickly sliced. Spinkle with basil and a liberal drizzle of olive oil. Roast at 425* for one hour. Process in a food processor to a sauce. It is VERY hearty and thick. Delicious as a pizza topping or pasta. Would make a killer meat sauce.


 
Gretchen, I love the ease of this recipe, especially using a food processor over the food mill, but are the seeds bothersome in the sauce?   

Lee


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 20, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Gretchen, I love the ease of this recipe, especially using a food processor over the food mill, but are the seeds bothersome in the sauce?
> 
> Lee


 
They are non-existent--at least in mine.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I don't know what these roasted tomatoes and garlic TASTE like (yet) but the smell of them roasting is worth millions.

I fired up the oven this morning, first time since June, and have two trays of tomatoes from the garden and two heads of garlic baking away.


----------



## designerobsessed (Aug 20, 2006)

*tomato sauce*

These recipes all sound amazing!!  Definitely trying today.


----------



## amber (Aug 20, 2006)

This sounds so good.  I'll be trying this out very soon.


----------

